# Remembering the old "House Guns"



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The old Colt, Remington, and Smith & Wesson revolvers were the choice in the 1880's for serious outdoor use by cowboys, lawmwn, outlaws, and adventurers. They were big, powerful, and on the expensive side. This prompted makers such as Marlin, Iver Johnson and Harrington & Richardson to offer a line of less expensive revolvers for storekeepers and homeowners to keep handy "just in case."

Typically, these guns were well made and strong enough for their purpose. They were made for the less potent cartridges such as the .32 S&W, .38 S&W, .44 Bulldog, etc. After World War II these could be had for usually under $10.

Most of these were top break, and many had the propensity of jumping open when fired. This was an easy fix if you knew someone who could do some welding or silver-soldering. Over time, the locking lugs became rounded with use. This was corrected by depositing metal on the worn lugs and then filing down to correct shape. This could be done in metal shop at school, often times for extra credit in the course.

I don't recall ever seeing one under Marlin's name as I think most were made for hardware store trade under different trade names.

These guns were no great shucks for accuracy, but for a kid's afternoon plinking session, they served admirably. I've heard many stories of repairs using nails or binder clips when the original part could not be had.

These guns are only of mild collector interest today, and surely aren't worthwhile bringing back as replicas, but they sure contributed to my after-school pleasure and education.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Like you, I've only seen/heard of the Iver Johnson's and the H&R's.

The only modern version of said "house guns" that I know of would be Charter Arms' line of revolvers.


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

I just inherited an H&R 632 from my father in law. He said he had it when he was a kid and all he ever used it for was shooting snakes around his property. It seems to be in pretty good shape, although I may only shoot it out of nostalgia. Neat little gun though.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My H&R house gun


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

WEll Bob I think it's a testament to or times that you don't see as many of these type guns today. the reality is that the few you see in this genre now days do not reflect the craftsmanship you seen before. Sure those guns were not a Colt etc but you were not scared it blow up in your face either. Outside of Charter (they make a pretty nice gun for the money) Look at things like Bryco, Jennings,RG (RG being a tool company actually you would think would have tried to make a better firearm) and the like. They just cut cost and don't think about these guns being asked to do what those old house guns did then and still do today. I think it boils down to many companies reflecting a lack of pride in the things they build.

I had an old H&R 22 revolver. It was one of the best shooting guns I ever had. Of course I was 14 and I thought it was better than a Colt then..heh I traded it to a 22 rifle and wish I still had it today. It was just fun to shoot.


----------

